# Kuhl clothes



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Ahh yes, the Lululemon for guys........... 
P&L


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

What's goin on out there anyways? You and dave into fashion and 
toenail painting? Not that there's anything wrong with that.....
P&L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Ahh yes, the Lululemon for guys...........
> P&L


Pffft. LuluLemon actually makes T shirts out of natural fabric that's breathable like polyester. You can wear it under arc flash gear and won't sweat like cotton.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> What's goin on out there anyways? You and dave into fashion and
> toenail painting? Not that there's anything wrong with that.....
> P&L


Better than wearing a Greenpeace hoodie to work. Wear that in Alberta and you will conveniently disappear.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

99cents said:


> Better than wearing a Greenpeace hoodie to work. Wear that in Alberta and you will conveniently disappear.


Touche.
P&L


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> It's also more fashionable than Carhartt.


:vs_clouds:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That **** is made for skinny people. I am out. Working in that would feel like I had handcuffs on.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Some of us have evolved. Others, not so much:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If P&L and I actually agree, you know that you gotta be wrong.

Stop being so gay.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I want the new "INSULATED KOLLUSION". Right away, damn I'll look nice.

http://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/outerwear/insulated-kollusion/

Is there a store in Perky Nipples that sells this stuff? I have time this morning as it only took 10 minutes to smoke the 1/8 inch of snow from mine and my two neighbours walks this morning.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> What's goin on out there anyways? You and dave into fashion and
> toenail painting? Not that there's anything wrong with that.....
> P&L


Yeah, well you should see the counter girls (and some guys I guess) just about break their necks smashing into each other when either one of us walks into the wholesale for parts.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> I want the new "INSULATED KOLLUSION". Right away, damn I'll look nice.
> 
> http://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/outerwear/insulated-kollusion/
> 
> Is there a store in Perky Nipples that sells this stuff? I have time this morning as it only took 10 minutes to smoke the 1/8 inch of snow from mine and my two neighbours walks this morning.


 Try Atmosphere and Camper's Village. Atmosphere has a flash sale right now (not the jacket, though).

https://www.atmosphere.ca


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

See, Dave and I have fashion sense. The rest of you guys are unwashed primitives.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> See, Dave and I have fashion sense. The rest of you guys are unwashed primitives.


So let me get this straight. You think a hipster pulling up to a job in a personal family vehicle in skinny jeans is better in the customer's eyes than someone wearing typical tradesmen Carhartt clothing in a company lettered vehicle?

I think your priorities are skewed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If your customer base is other unwashed primitives, I guess it's okay...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I am wearing Kuhl pants today. I had to look presentable in the morning. They are heavy duty canvas. They hold up very well except one funny thing, when they go, they REALLY go. I had a pair I wore for a couple years and they went from looking fine to tatters in about two weeks. I don't know if someone put kryptonite in my laundry soap or what.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I am wearing firehose pants right now.


I am lying, I am not wearing any pants at all.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> I have been wearing a Kuhl jacket for a couple of years now. It's a canvas material like Carhartt and quality is extremely high. I don't think Carhartt's quality is what it used to be. It's also more fashionable than Carhartt. If you want high quality workwear and don't want to look like a Carhartt grunt in front of a customer, you might like it. I get compliments on the jacket all the time.
> 
> I have just ordered pants with a cell phone pocket.
> 
> ...


Hadn't heard of them before .... Do they sell men's clothes too ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

See, splatz isn't an unwashed primitive either.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> See, Dave and I have fashion sense. The rest of you guys are unwashed primitives.


Next thing you know you will be wearing the Carhartt work thong:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Ahh yes, the Lululemon for gays...........
> P&L


Fify!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

How can I take you seriously?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Mech !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

You guys are too much! I'm choking on a tater-tot now, the thong did it to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

If my fat ass could fit and live/work in this stuff, I would wear it. I wear duluth trading for the flex pants...


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a few other their pants. I would NEVER wear them to work. **** is expensive...


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

